# All grown up.



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Any one remember this guy when he was a pup? We ended up changing his name since then. But same dog.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [453065] :: GARMANY'S YELLER


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

I haven't been around that long, just wanted to say he is beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Aww, Thanx *Bella*Blue*


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Nice...I've posted one of Bella in the back of a pick up also lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice looking dog!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

DAMN.. .. nice dog!! I said as soon as I seen the pic, Hell he's got an old school boudreaux dog,.. Look at the ped and seen cash.. about  .. yup! you gotta good one  I'd feed em. Thanks for sharing! Good stuff.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanx! He wants to be a catch dog. if we could bay some damn hogs he might get the chance lol. Still a pup. He's coming into himself though.

This lil girl got her first shot around a pig the other day. We have a boar in a pen that we had hobbled to move, and she grabbed herself a big mouth full of ham and went to trying to grag him off lol. She's hard worker all ready. No fear. And No hesitation. We have her momma too. She's a awesome lil bulldog, will try anything she's given the magic words too lol. (its not a kid friendly command) I'd rely on her to hold my hog for me anyday. Getting her to turn it loose is the trick 

Anyhow here's her pup I was talkin about.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [460132] :: GBAR KU


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice lil blend you got goin there  Gbar Ku reminds me of a 1940s style dog as well..


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you. I still got a lot to learn about how to make the right choices. But im figuring out my mistakes atleast, as I go lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

You have enough wash and common ancestors JMO I don't think you should leave your yard. I believe you have what most anyone who want in a bulldog in your stock. Like you just said, learning everything about the strain will really help you out. Notice your boy up top looks more like Bullyson than he does: poorman, cash, or maverick .. Also notice the 3-5 types coming down from maverick. Hows his temperment? He looks pretty sound vs over DA (which is a trait I like) I talked to Davis a lil bit @ TXEXP back in 02 in between federal vacations.. we chewed up the phone for a couple of hours. :thumbsup: This is a good crop lopped under your yellar dog you can line it up real tight under him with that stuff you got. The best thing I can offer because you got a good handle on the genetics aspect is remember that ONLY 1 in 6 will inherit bones from the mother the rest will from the sire; and vise verse with organs. You can also figure it 6 of 10 will have bones after the sire, 6 of 10 will have organs from the mother, 2 will be vise verse and 2 will be a perfect splice. For instance look at 8ball hell if he a spittin image of Midnight Cowboy ( in that way they wont breed true if you don't catch it, other than that they breed very true) the organs include, skin, internal organs, eyes, and brain  Rock it out man, we used get at them hogs down in the Kiamichis I love that area, we'd run into some loose hounds from ARK once in while just hell bent on gettin them pigs or deer to circle back. hahhaha 
CC's Dirty Bomb he is one oak bitting sob and a perfect tactical, hog, ball, bear, and all around working dog. Raised by kids knows all the tricks, He's too big for my liking the older I get the smaller I like em, Hes 47lbs. BUT if any pure boudreaux is like him, well worth the feed. Hoagie RIP was 50% halls J.B.'s Bozz Hog in turn Halls is Boudreaux, also a hell of a dog. So when I see that yellar up yonder I can't help but think what kind of workin dog he'd make. Im glad you hunt with your females as well, thats very important to get them hog tested as you know. I love seein people work these dogs, gotta give em a purpose.

:clap::clap:


----------



## decarlos8677 (Dec 2, 2011)

Top notch Dog IMO...and Thanks,Firehazard for the info on inheritance from Dam/Sire.I LOVE it when someone throws their knowledge around freely.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanx Fire Hazard. The Frankinstein dog, mom to KU, is command aggressive lol. If she has worked with the dog first on hogs or was introduced to it and told to be sweet she is fine. If she has never met the dog and isn't told to be sweet it will usually depend on how the other dog acts. If she is told to "get that Mofo" she will get it. Whatever it is, trees, cats, hogs, dogs (we use bulldogs to run down feral mutts that kill calves), ropes, coyotes, armadillos (their favorite lol) you name it.

Yeller is usually good with the crew. He's getting more territorial by the day though, but usually has a one track mind when it comes to pigs. He's a hard worker. I like that he won't quit. On a jenny he will run and run. I take him off he will collapse where he stands. I clip him back on he will run and run some more. Craziest thing I ever saw. 
I hook a drag sled (a wheel barrow bucket) to him he will pull as long as I'm walking/calling him. I stop he collapses. I start, he gets back up and if he can't pull it, he sure tries!
KU won't be a year till late september. She is good with the pack as well, but will get rough over a scrap of meat (if she has it already) or if she is tired and don't want to play anymore. I see the bulldog coming out in her more everyday.. With a flirt pole she is INSANE! She will go over the car, all in the creek, on the flat bed, over the cab and down the hood, climb partially fallen tree tops, bale off the top of a tree top catch it in the air and have it in her mouth when she hits the ground lol. She's even damn near yanked me out of the tree top once by jumping and catching it and hanging mid-air waiting for me to pull her back up in the tree. I wasn't ready for that and almost busted my ass. One of the best things I like about her is she will hang from that thing till her jaws tremble and give out, but if I say drop it, she instantly releases her hold. Some may not like that, but when we're in a bind with a pig, it is a Task to pry her mother off.

I had to eat my words on the white pup for sure. I went on and on about how we shouldn't keep her. I said you just want her because she is the only white pup of the bunch. I had my eye on her brother a nice black pup, who is turning out quite nicely today on a friend of mine's yard. But noo.. We had to keep the white one. And I'll be damn if she aint a good one too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

APASA said:


> Thanx Fire Hazard. The Frankinstein dog, mom to KU, is command aggressive lol. If she has worked with the dog first on hogs or was introduced to it and told to be sweet she is fine. If she has never met the dog and isn't told to be sweet it will usually depend on how the other dog acts. If she is told to "get that Mofo" she will get it. Whatever it is, trees, cats, hogs, dogs (we use bulldogs to run down feral mutts that kill calves), ropes, coyotes, armadillos (their favorite lol) you name it.
> 
> Yeller is usually good with the crew. He's getting more territorial by the day though, but usually has a one track mind when it comes to pigs. He's a hard worker. I like that he won't quit. On a jenny he will run and run. I take him off he will collapse where he stands. I clip him back on he will run and run some more. Craziest thing I ever saw.
> I hook a drag sled (a wheel barrow bucket) to him he will pull as long as I'm walking/calling him. I stop he collapses. I start, he gets back up and if he can't pull it, he sure tries!
> ...


GOOD !!!!! there is so much we do alike.... My dogs run down feral pack dogs, coyotes, and coydogs as well as a lobo, if its wild canine its lunch in their eyes. I do all that same drag, flirt, run, swim.. :cheers: tobad I aint in OKLA anymore I might have to look you up for a hunt. I use the drop command too and notice the same extraordinary feats of physical and mental nature that you describe :cheers:

Always liked your common sense factor; Im a have to follow your posts a lil more like SI and a few of us you know your dogs, you know hogs and you what it takes  and I can't help but admire/respect that.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Well Shux. I don't know what to say. We just enjoy playing with our hounds and have learned they can make our day so much easier. Hell their always wanting to be there and are happy to work, so hey, why not? I don't mind if they want to take some of my load off. From hauling feed to fire wood, pinning cows, to catchin hogs, and halter breakin colts and calves, they come in handy. I have one male, Moto, that will grab a young tree and pull it over, de limb it, then chew it off at the ground. If he can't pull it over he will either hang from it wailing like he is dying or try and chew it in half. I had him clear a quarter acre for me of them lil china berry trees, huge milk weed tree/stalks and a bunch of other thick invasive small but tall tree like weeds the other day  Took him a couple hours but he got er did lol

I need a strike dog. If you know any. My bulldogs can catch em if they can run accross em. They don't have to be bayed first. My last bay dog project went to  The closest thing we had to a bay dog got too big for his britches and got in bind with a bulldog and didn't make it out. And the ol hound I got that was supposed to be finished (just too old to run with young dogs) and could find her own hog, hasn't seen a hog a day in her life till we got her, and she could care less about em. So we just keep an eye on the pastures and when we spot em full of pigs we release the hellions. They will catch one or two before the group has run off. My bulldogs can't sort a track worth a crap. So eliminating hogs is slow. Plus they think they all need to try to catch the same hog. ( i really haven't figured out how to fix this) I have one dog that wants her own pig. And usually she looses it because she will try and jump whatever dog tries to help her.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeh, ran across a few like that, so territorial grab a dog on a pig. Few of yours remind me of some I've had in the past... 

The idea for me was to work em together often on a wild pig in more contained environment, and use your same drop, call. I don't do bays or curs; I switched up and got a Laika, or Karelian Bear dog, they are a bark pointer with the gusto to get a full sized grizzly or moose; not to many dogs can muster a feat on their own. One Laika and one bulldog is a great combination, 1 laika and 2 bulldogs is superb. I got a few rock clearers and limb trimmers my self.. work the chain so much they'll clear 20ft diameter in no time, the same on eating limbs.. Just notice my ol bulldog Turk lost a canine his last time out, his were bulldog short, like pliers anyway, but the fact its gone and that lil lets me know he was crunchin some bone. I let him after some yotes about a month back as they passed through and just waited til he come back. Hes so skilled at it at 5 goin on 6 that I don't even bother lookout with him with .22 anymore. I got a half brother to him I have to train up for my next go to dog. Leavin Turk with the folks to manage 5 acres hes great with goats, cows, horses, chickens, etc... good with dogs we own or friends dogs.. REALLY good with any wild canine, bear, or large cat, haha fair game. He'll get ***** if they get to close to any livestock, pets, or the house but not to much on chasin em down. We got a grey fox out there and damn he doesnt wait like a copperhead on it, barely missing and gettin closer each time. Hes a good predator control dog and property guardian, not HA but if your trying to get in and you don't belong he dont bark.. :snap: 
So ... I'll start workin a new one, and this one isn't of private stock  

I loved runnin hogs, but when I quit eatin pork I figured I shouldnt hunt em anymore (Choctaw) I only kill what I eat, I dont feed pork to dogs to much either trich worm cannot be cooked out. They say bear have it but my dogs show no signs of em, and I flash boil and fresh the meat for the dogs. Elk really does them the best. I let em eat what they kill. OH!!!! flashbulb!!! 

OKAY!! Heres how you fix the DA on a hunt, findout the pattern if you let one go before the other see if it curbs the DA in the moment of the grab. When I first started Hooch was 75lbs of hell on earth and he would rip a dog off the pig and get the pig. After trial and error I found out that if I let Hooch go just split sec before the other dog he'd be so wrapped up in his hit that he took the shock of the other dog hittin the pig as the hog tryin to get away or fight harder... They strectch em out  Later I found out for him he didn't want another dog there first. I used him and Turok who were buddies then hated each other; on the hunt they were cool and ready for the hog.. hell that was 10yrs ago + out in Nowata. I may trade up bear and coyote hunting for hogs again  but it will be on the islands if I do.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmm, I've heard of the Laika and KBD but I don't know much about them. What exactly is a point barker? Do they do well at finding the game? We know the hogs are close their signs up to your eyeballs, but where their beddin up at during the hot part of the day them bulldogs can't find. And I them hogs will lie ten yards from you still as a cottentail, and they won't bolt lest you drive right at em. I've watched the dogs walk right past em nose to the ground. They just aint got the sent sense lol. I also think a couple times them pigs were just a few steps ahead of us, heard us, or smelt us coming and were gone before we got to them. The track is hot, but the dogs can't sort it. 

We don't really hunt with bulldogs like most people I guess. In terms of the order we turn them loose it won't matter so much. We turn em loose about a quarter mile from the house (just so they won't turn around and go fight). As we travel we keep em at within ear range and they circle out around us. Anything they jump up they try to catch, other than cattle/calves. 

Now if we see something in the pastures before we leave the house we might clip to a leash an walk em pretty close.. But still usually out of eyesight of the critters. When we see em and the dogs could see em too, Bug (KU's mom) responds the best to direction, so we whisper "bug, Get them Muther F" and point. Off she goes and the pack follows. Yet Faydor (the one that wants her own pig) doesn't mind grabbing another dog's pig. So I guess as long as she doesn't get one first it's ok. She is also excitement DA. If she is tethered next to another dog and things get to happening close by she will go nuts screeching and hopping and then bounce right on the other dogs head and try to tear it off lol. She's a nut case. She also loves the water to the point of swimming till she's exhausted and drowning. She will go out in the middle of the pond/lake/river and swim in circles splashing and squeaking periodically. If another dog trys to swim with her she will start a fight right out in the water and will drown the other dog if you don't get em broke up fast enough. She's the kinda spaz that wants to do everything so bad she ends up doing a whole lot of nothing. It's like her thoughts get about half way through her brain before another one smashes in on top of it. 

What are trich worms? I feed pork scraps that comes through the slaughter house but I also worm every three to four weeks with fenbendazole and praziquantel. They get a dose of ivomec every 28 days in the summer and bi monthly in the winter. I haven't seen any worm signs. And I feed 100% raw now. Got a whole damn cow last week. The organs in it were all ate up and the folks that brought it in didn't want it. My hounds are so spoiled to good food. They eat about once every other day sometimes only on the third or fourth day just depending on how much they ate last feeding. it's crazy. Butter ball fat some of them.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

trich worms
are in the muscle... you wont see em... 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichinosis

Pork always has it, they say bear and cats do too.. I reckon anything that eats meat in the warm months will have them... I feed bear in the winter and usually have it given to me. Although we've treed many bear I've yet to kill one, to human like for me, as you start to skin one. I dont mind the free meat from my hunting buddies though. I haven't fed mtn lion, but the dogs have killed and eatin bobcat on their own free will. I worm every spring and end of fall.. we get 9months of winter up in this pocket of Idaho.

I feed raw as well, and just do butchered beef hearts, liver, bones, and meat scraps most of the spring to fall. I had a dog would drown other dogs in the water just like that, what a great dog and great pain in the ass. I always run the dogs hot; from the time we hit the sticks/mtns until we're done, the dogs are running. The Laika family of dogs including the KBD has a nose that is 60% faster and more accurate than a german shepherd... They tree everything that can climb and moose, bear, and hogs get basically harassed to the brink of hopelessness or insanity, as the KBD will NOT let the animal go far and are natural protectors coming between owner and unruly game. Although small the Laikas have a hard snap, not a grab, and are known to break the neck of a wolf in a tussle. JIMO ... theres not too many dogs that can keep up with a high end bulldog in the field, this is the only breed I've found that meets my standards. I can use just her or her and a bulldog or two.. Turk being retired, and teaching her how to finish- I will use her more to educate the younger bulldogs in the field.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

It says freezing the meat in less than six inch portions will kill it. My meat stays frozed until its fed. Usually I only leave my freezer open long enough for th top layer to thaw. I'll be sure pork goes to the bottom and is fed last so it's frozen the longest. 

It doesn't say though, much about dogs or if regular worming has any effect on them. 

9 Months of winter? I bet it's a cold ass winter too lol. I prefer it to summer but Idk if I'd like it THAT much. I know my dogs seem to like the winter. Cept it prolly sucks eating cold meat on a cold day. THen again it beats no meat on a cold day. How do figure out the percentage levels on protein/fat/fiber when feeding raw?

Also, where do you get a working bred Laika at? I see em around here occasionally as squirrel dogs, but should I look at different stock if I want to make a hog dog out of it? Also, its hot here and they have a pretty thick hair coat on em. Do have problems with yours overheating ever?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes you have to cut in in 6in portions, and well I don't do that till I feed; my harvested game is in roast, steaks, ribs, heart/liver, etc.. Also I store the fat seperate from the meat, I do a musher gruel with it and the heart/liver in the winter cold months. So because of the way I butcher I just don't bother with pork anymore. I LOVED WINTER until I spent 2yrs without enjoying it, this that (family agendas and everyday bs) now it seems like Im always cold, which I used to love, but now.. Im like screw this  The best part is the fact I can let my harvested game hang for a while, worse part... its NOT clearing snow and building it up around dog houses to build an insulated igloo, thats fun usually... Its the month of thawing and finding 4-6months of sloppy dog  under the 3ft of snow.. :/

From what I have experienced you cannot get rid of them, except special worming efforts targeted just for tric*.
Controlling trichomoniasis (contact info at bottom of page)

vaccine:
Trichguard V5l , Pregnancy Protection | Livestock Vaccines, | Allivet Trusted Pharmacy

People get it too.. it causes massive hair loss many times..



APASA said:


> It says freezing the meat in less than six inch portions will kill it. My meat stays frozed until its fed. Usually I only leave my freezer open long enough for th top layer to thaw. I'll be sure pork goes to the bottom and is fed last so it's frozen the longest.
> 
> It doesn't say though, much about dogs or if regular worming has any effect on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Usually with pork I don't don't get enough of it in chunks from the slaughter house to be bigger than 6" i get trimmings, fat, and organs, and heads. Usually, this is from domesticated stock. Do you have to worry with the worms in fat and organs? Or just muscle?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

APASA said:


> Usually with pork I don't don't get enough of it in chunks from the slaughter house to be bigger than 6" i get trimmings, fat, and organs, and heads. Usually, this is from domesticated stock. Do you have to worry with the worms in fat and organs? Or just muscle?


Sounds like you get good wholesome cuts; yep ALL swine has tric* .. muscles, fats.. I think it even gets in the eyes and brain.. BUT (negates everything you say before it usually) IF you ^^^ get it in trimmings, I would do a flash boil then freeze.. JM (dip in boiling water, take out and freeze immediately) this will insure you kill em if not by scolding them, its by extreme temperature change within minutes.. I have a stand up freezer just for dog food so for me I use tupperware tubs, small automotive/shop buckets to put everything in. I flash boil the bear I feed my dogs, in the same manner. Also if I have game meat in the summer it gets trimmed and flash boiled then frozen as well. Tric* is a bitch; without the proper vaccine, no guarantee with heavy pork diet. MOST ALL PEOPLE who eat LOTS of PORK have it and don't know it; they think they have IBS or something like that.. yeah its irritated alright


----------

